# The Christmas Thread



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A spot to post seasonal photos and hopefully lift those Christmas Spirits. 

Will kick things off with a photo that only partially captures the scene. Various parts of the display change colours and some even move.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

From Edmonton's Candy Cane Lane:


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

*Happy Holidays from Toronto*

Taken on Xmas Eve from Olympic Island, one of the islands of the Toronto Island chain, at 43 minutes after sunset.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Santa Delivery


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Santa Delivery


Yeah but what happens when the extension cord runs out?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Max's first Christmas....*


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *Max's first Christmas....*


A cute fellow!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> *Max's first Christmas....*


"Max", the name of the wonderful dog in the Grinch - VERY Christmassy!


----------

